# دورات تدربية للاجهزة الطبية



## ف أجهزة طبية (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
معاكم فني اجهزة طبية من سلطنة عمان
ابحث عن دورات تدربية في الاجهزة الطبية
في مصر
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كاترين يوسف (28 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم *
*مؤسسة ارادة الدولية للتدريب القيادي / الأردن *
*- **تقدم دورات متقدمة و متخصصة بالأجهزة الطبية مثل جهاز الكلى , كرسي الأسنان , المناظير الطبية , وغيرها الكثير.*
​


----------



## ف أجهزة طبية (4 مارس 2012)

كاترين يوسف قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> *مؤسسة ارادة الدولية للتدريب القيادي / الأردن *
> *- **تقدم دورات متقدمة و متخصصة بالأجهزة الطبية مثل جهاز الكلى , كرسي الأسنان , المناظير الطبية , وغيرها الكثير.*
> ​



جزاك الله خيرا ممكن موقع المؤسسة


----------



## roshetety (4 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2611125#post2611125#ixzz1o9eX2hzq

لطلاب وخرجيين الهندسه الطبيه 

تدريب عملي داخل مستشفى بالدقي
فرصه للتدريب على صيانة جميع الاجهزه الطبيه عملي ونظري
ومعرفة جميع الاعطال بالاجهزه وكيفية التعامل معها
تدريب مهني بأشراف مهندسين متخصصين
أقصى عدد للمجموعه الواحده خمس طلاب 
للأستعلام 00201020122172


----------



## mohamad alkhlout (4 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه 
يا ريت لو تفيدونا اكثر اذا كان في دوره قريبة 
وسمعت انو في ملتقى للهندسه الطبية في الاردن قريبا هل صحيح 
*


----------



## كاترين يوسف (13 مارس 2012)

*دورات هندسة طبية في الأردن*

*السلام عليكم *


*بالنسبة للدورات القريبة في **مؤسسة ارادة الدولية للتدريب القيادي / الأردن **, فإنه يتم باستمرار طرح **دورات متقدمة و متخصصة بالأجهزة الطبية مثل جهاز الكلى , كرسي الأسنان , المناظير الطبية , وغيرها الكثير.*
*للاطلاع على جدول **برامج الدورات التدريبية في مؤسسة **ارادة الدولية للتدريب القيادي / الأردن*
*يمكن التواصل عبر إيميل **[email protected]*


----------



## امال السودانيه (11 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة وبركاتة هل توجد دورة تدريبية فى مجال اجهزة العناية المكثفة لمدة اسبوع او عشرة ايام؟ارجو الرد باسرع فرصة مع توضيح مواعيد اقرب دورة متى ستبدأ
ولكم الشكر


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

الف الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## امال السودانيه (14 مايو 2012)

افيدونى عن دورة تدربية فى العناية المكثفة فى القاهرة فى اقرب وقت فى اى مستشفى او فى جامعة القاهرة انا فى انتظار ردكم


----------



## امال السودانيه (14 مايو 2012)

الرجاء الافادة ا\ا كانت توجد تدريب فى جهاز التنفس اللصناعى وكم تستغرق من وقت وهل توجد فرصة فى خلال العشرة ايام القادمة؟الرجاء الرد


----------



## كاترين يوسف (30 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم **
ستقوم مؤسسة ارادة الدولية للتدريب القيادي بالتعاون مع نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين بتنفيذ برنامج تدريبي شامل على الأجهزة الطبية .**
حيث قامت الأكاديمية بتصميم خطة تدريبية بدقة متناهية وفق متطلبات المؤسسات لتلبية احتياجاتهم التطويرية ورفع كفاءة المهندسين الإنتاجية . **
ستقام الدورات في مركز تدريب المهندسين/ نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين في عمان وهو مركز التدريب المعتمد لدى اتحاد المهندسين العرب , وسيقدم الدورات نخبة من ذوي الاختصاص .**
علماً بأن المؤسسة تمتلك الأجهزة و الأدوات اللازمة للتدريب العملي, و سيتخلل التدريب زيارات ميدانية للمستشفيات ,كما سيتم تزويد الطلبة بحقيبة تدريبية شاملة لموضوع كل دورة.**
لمزيد من المعلومات يمكن التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني :**
[email protected]*


----------



## كاترين يوسف (7 يونيو 2012)

*دورة متخصصة في صيانة جهازي غسيل الكلى وكرسي الأسنان*

*السلام عليكم **تحية واحترام **نظراً للإلحاح الشديد من طلبتنا الأعزاء , وتلبية لرغبتهم باستثمار العطلة الصيفية لاكتساب الخبرة العملية على الأجهزة الطبية فإنه يسر أكاديمية ارادة الدولية / مكتب دورات الهندسة الطبية* * , الاعلان عن طرح دورة متخصصة في صيانة جهازي غسيل الكلى وكرسي الأسنان, حيث سيتم عقد الدورة مطلع الأسبوع القادم يوم الأحد الموافق 10 حزيران .**للاستفسار يمكن الاتصال على هاتف رقم :**0796448236**أو التواصل عبر البريد الالكتروني:**[email protected]*​


----------



## مهندس احمدالبوريني (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز هل لك ان تتواصل معي للضرورة انا الدكتور احمد البوريني من الاردن [email protected]


----------

